# Ceiling height in stable?



## Sauerkraut (7 December 2011)

I am currently looking at a former farm house with stables to move to. These stables are old cow sheds and the floor size is quite nice. I would say 16 x 12 ft but the ceiling seems low. Well not the entire ceiling but it has a beam in each stable. The pony wouldn't get to it but I think my 16Hh horse could hit it if he throws his head up. 

Do you think he would get used to it being there?


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 December 2011)

Yes I do think he would get used to it and for added peace of mind you could wrap the beams in thick foam and tape it on.
I used to travel my 16.3hh mare in a narrow and low ceiling horse box (ceiling was 7ft1 I seem to recall and that is low for her height) and she was fine with the length and height. Horses adapt


----------



## flirtygerty (7 December 2011)

Our last stables had a beam in each one, our dozy 16hh+ mare would yank so hard at her haynet she would hit her head, new ring tie on other side of the box solved that, but we had more problems with urine running from box to box


----------



## becca1305 (7 December 2011)

I have two boxes like this with a singular low beam in each. I had them raised as much as possible - they are still lower at the edges by the wall, but they are easily in reach if anything over around 15hh was to throw its head up. That said I have a 16.2hh in one and a 16hh in the other and never seen either of them whack their heads on the beams, they have however bumped them on the stable door arch a few times but seem none the worse for wear. I wouldn't unduly worry, consider those american barn style internal stables with door frames they are easy head bumping height for most horses but most seem to get used to them and like an above poster says, the ones that don't get foam wrapped around them. In all honesty my door frames are more of an issue as they are external stables its nigh on impossible to pad them for protection but so far haven't had any constant issues and they have been used for years now


----------



## Sauerkraut (8 December 2011)

Thank you very much everyone for your replies. Made me stop worrying.


----------



## millsandboon (8 December 2011)

I'm pretty sure the correct height as a minimum is ears plus 3ft. As the other posters have said horses are adaptable and this wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## RobinHood (8 December 2011)

I think the horses would be fine with a low roof height but you might want to consider whether there's enough air circulation/ventilation.


----------

